# Vehiculo detector de obstáculos



## Antonio_Maza (Jun 30, 2007)

Me gustaría me pudieran dar algunos consejos acerca de un proyecto que pretendo realizar, explico; quiero diseñar un vehiculo que sea capaz de evadir obstáculos(existe información acerca de esto), pero que además pueda llegr a tráves de un punto especifico, indicandolo a través de coordenadas(se aceptan sugerencias) el problema es que no se como realizar está parte (se me ha ocurrido a través de una señal y cuando la detecte la pueda seguir o algo así).

Espero sus sugerencias, Gracias


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 1, 2007)

Porque no utilizas algo mas sencillo para empezar, puedes hacer un sistema muy simple y que funcione muy buen por ejemplo como si fuere tu robot un animal que responde por instintos, primero escoge bien el tipo de plataforma móvil que deseas utilizar, luego los sensores (te recomiendo utilizar una mezcla de ultrasónicos e infrarrojos) para que así se complementan y sea mas preciso, luego el sistema de control que puede ser un micro o bien lo puedes hacer con compuertas digitales que resulta muy sencillo y económico.
Para la construcción por ejemplo una plataforma tipo tanque y le colocas un par de sensores al frente como si fueran los ojos (en un angulo tal que cundo el objeto se encuentre al frente ambos "ojos" lo vean y cuando se encuentra corodo a un lado solo lo vea el sensor correspondiente, asi le das una visión "estereoscopica" y se podrá desplazar perfectamente en cualquier medio


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Jul 2, 2007)

Es muy buena idea  (existen sensores infrarojos en particular la serie gp2d) que funcionan perfectamente pero y como podría solucionar lo de el posicionamiento del vehículo(me gustaría poderle indicar en un cierto rango la posición a la cual llegar) cosa que no se como hacerlo. Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## rafael hernandez (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola antonio ya tengo una mejor idea de lo que quieres, no es algo fasil y la vedad no e experimentado con sistemes de ese tipo, pero e estado pensando un poco y leyendo asi que se me ocurio una idea, algo no tan fasil de montar y solo es teoria, lo que se me ocure es que le coloques al robot un tensmisor ultrasonico que emita pulsos de sonido en intrvalos pequeños y seguidos, luego en el espacio donde se movera el robot colocas tres resptores sintonisados en la misma frecuencia y ubicados a las mismas distancias, luego la información suministrada por los tres reseptores la comparas, midiendo el tiempo que tarde  el sonido en yagar a cada reseptor y asi calcular la distancia a la que se encuentre el robot de cada reseptor y saber en que punto del espacio se encuentra (esas operaciones se me ocure que las padrias realisar con un micro porque te facilitaria las cosas), luego para que el robot balla a donde tu quieras, lo colocas antisipadamente  en el o los lugares a donde quieres que el robot llege grabando los tiempos que tarda el sonido en llegar a los reseptores, luego esa información la utilisas (comparando los datos almasenadon con los que estan suministrando los sensores) para que el robot llege desde una posicion aleatoria asta la deseada.
Tambien puedes hacer calculos para llebar al robot a cualquier lugar sin colocarlo anticipada mente osea mobiendo al robot en el espacio haciendo que los tienpos que tarda el sonido en llegar a los reseptores sean los que tu deseas y que corespondan a distancias, supongamos que  tu quieres que el robot se encuentre en el centro lel espacio (a iguales distancias de los reseptores), lo que tendria que hacer el robot es moberse hasia el punto en que todos los tiempos sean iguales.
Es una idea nada mas, talvez ya lo an echo pero seria interesante su logras hacer algo asi, espero me allas entendido, me cuentas a que solusion llegas


----------



## Antonio_Maza (Jul 9, 2007)

Voy a empezar a trabajar en ello ya que lo que quiero es hacer un diseño mas integral (parte mecánica, electrónico, y la parte de programación) anteriormente había construido un vehículo y este solo esquivaba los obstáculos (mediante infrarojos) pero quiero añadirle lo del posicionamiento (he ocupado un 16F84A), creo que tendr{ia cambiar el micro por otro con mas capacidades, creen que se puedan utilizar los conversores A/D que incorporan algunos micros para poder utilizar los sensores por ultrasonido? y si tienen alguna ayuda de como manejarlo para este caso en espedifico.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Algo de información al respecto
http://www.cs.buap.mx/~cuartocongreso/webs/apdf/A5.pdf


----------



## leocaceres (Feb 23, 2011)

consulta... el sensor GP2D, no lo consigo. por lo menos en Cordoba - Argentina. no esta...
alguien sabe donde lo puedo conseguir ??


----------



## shoegazzer93 (Feb 26, 2011)

Amigos! Tengo aqui un gran problema tengo un proyecto..el cual consiste en hacer un carro seguidor de infrarrojos el cual ya he encontrado pero cuando yo cambie determinado switch el carro ya no sera un seguidor sino un detector de obstaculos...y no he encontrado ningun circuito que este echo a base de operacionales de este tipo... :S alguien que me ayude??


----------

